# sources say Tom Brady out for season



## mishawaka (Sep 11, 2007)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news?slug=ms-bradyoutforyear090708&prov=yhoo&type=lgns

and many a fantasy football team may have gone up in smoke


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

mishawaka said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news?slug=ms-bradyoutforyear090708&prov=yhoo&type=lgns
> 
> and many a fantasy football team may have gone up in smoke


Oh great...  Mine included... :lol:


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't wish him ill will but I am a Colts fan so forgive me if I am not saddened by the news.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Crap. 



Crap. 


Crap crap crap crap crap crap crap. 


Crap. 



Crap.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Sweet!

Karma's a *****, see what happens when you cheat. My Bills now have a shot at the division.


----------



## bonscott (May 1, 2007)

Dont worry Patriots fans there is always next year.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> My Bills now have a shot at the division.


!rolling
!rolling
!rolling

Now that's funny right there, I don't care who ya are!

Ah, the highly coveted "division champs" trophy. Don't worry, Cassel's a stud too.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

tcusta00 said:


> !rolling
> !rolling
> !rolling
> 
> ...


You really sounded like it with the Crap!

Crap!

Crap!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

joshjr said:


> You really sounded like it with the Crap!
> 
> Crap!
> 
> Crap!


I'd be disappointed if it's a true rumor, but it doesn't mean I don't still have confidence in my team.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

WOW !!! Didn't see that coming


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

tcusta00 said:


> !rolling
> !rolling
> !rolling
> 
> ...


Almost as funny as winning 18 consecutive games then choking during the biggest sporting event of the year. 18 Wins and 1 Giant Loss, looks like that Patsies don't have to worry about that this year since 1/2 the team is gone.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> Almost as funny as winning 18 consecutive games then choking during the biggest sporting event of the year. 18 Wins and 1 Giant Loss, looks like that Patsies don't have to worry about that this year since 1/2 the team is gone.


Time will tell.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

I only have 1 thing to say.

nah nah nah nah

nah nah nah nah

hey hey hey

goodbye!!!!!!!


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

tcusta00 said:


> Time will tell.


I think this just may have made the AFL EAST just a little more interesting..


----------



## mishawaka (Sep 11, 2007)

i probably should've known this thread would take a bad turn, when i posted it :lol:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

joshjr said:


> I only have 1 thing to say.
> 
> nah nah nah nah
> 
> ...


Oh yeah!

Celebrate good times, come on!

There's a party goin' on right here
See all the Patriots fans shed a tear

Celebrate good times, come on!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Anybody seriously celebrating an injury to any player has major problems in my opinion. That's all I'll say about that.

I saw the play on replay, and it looked ominously similar to the play that knocked Carson Palmer out of the playoffs a few years back. He did come back to start the next season, but that was a long time and he wasn't 100% when he came back either.

I will be very surprised to see Tom Brady again this year in any other position than with crutches on the sidelines.

I don't care who you are a fan of, this is not the kind of news that is good. I root for my teams, but I want them to beat good teams at full strength... I don't like seeing anyone go down with major injuries.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

Cheaters never win!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

HDMe said:


> Anybody seriously celebrating an injury to any player has major problems in my opinion. That's all I'll say about that.
> 
> I saw the play on replay, and it looked ominously similar to the play that knocked Carson Palmer out of the playoffs a few years back. He did come back to start the next season, but that was a long time and he wasn't 100% when he came back either.
> 
> ...


I'm not celebrating the injury to Brady, I'm celebrating the injury to the Patsies organization and their fans.

Again, woohooo!


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

Last night I offered Peyton Manning and Matt Forte for Tom Brady...

The guy rejected the trade and replied "very tempting..but I will have to pass".

Meanwhile Brady is out for season and Forte is tearing it up.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

mishawaka said:


> ...many a fantasy football team may have gone up in smoke


And one real one.

Before the Brady dynasty began, the Patriots were no more than the sixth most popular team in Boston, trailing the Red Sox, Celtics, Bruins, and Boston College and BU hockey. It would be interesting to see what happens to their ticket sales two years from now if Brady's injury is a career ender. Boston ain't Washington or Dallas or Pittsburgh when it comes to football.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Well, hopefully Matt Cassel will step it up for the pats. As for who this opens up the division for it really does not matter. Whoever wins the AFC is just gonna get rolled over by the Cowboys anyways. The good news is now Brady will have some extra time to spend with his 10 kids by 10 women.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

joshjr said:


> I don't wish him ill will but I am a Colts fan so forgive me if I am not saddened by the news.


I disagree.

I'm not a Pats fan, but personally, I am saddened when an athlete on any team is
seriously injured. It's a sad day when we take pleasure in the suffering of others.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

tcusta00 said:


> I'd be disappointed if it's a true rumor, but it doesn't mean I don't still have confidence in my team.


If it's true, it's not a rumor. :lol:


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Nick said:


> I disagree.
> 
> I'm not a Pats fan, but personally, I am saddened when an athlete on any team is
> seriously injured. It's a sad day when we take pleasure in the suffering of others.


The Germans have a word for this: schaddenfrued (sorry, I may be spelling it wrong).

 :nono2: :eek2: :nono:


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Nick said:


> If it's true, it's not a rumor. :lol:


It is a rumor until confirmed, true or not.

However, it would have been better for him to have said, "I would be disappointed if the rumor were true," as opposed to "true rumor."


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Karma's a *****, see what happens when you cheat. My Bills now have a shot at the division.


So what's the excuse for Vince Young? Were the Titans cheating? Were the chiefs cheating when they lost THEIR quarterback?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Nick said:


> If it's true, it's not a rumor. :lol:





paulman182 said:


> It is a rumor until confirmed, true or not.
> 
> However, it would have been better for him to have said, "I would be disappointed if the rumor were true," as opposed to "true rumor."


You're both right, poor diction on my part. I should have said "if the rumor is confirmed..." But you understood what I was saying.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> Almost as funny as winning 18 consecutive games then choking during the biggest sporting event of the year. 18 Wins and 1 Giant Loss, looks like that Patsies don't have to worry about that this year since 1/2 the team is gone.


Did I miss a Super Bowl or something? Didnt your Bills do the same thing. Ya cant just blame whoever your scrub kicker was either.


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Jul 18, 2005)

I haven't felt this bad about the Pats since Bledsoe went down against the Jets and they had to put a no-name 6th round pick in there to play......


----------



## CorkyMuldoon (Oct 6, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> Almost as funny as winning 18 consecutive games then choking during the biggest sporting event of the year. 18 Wins and 1 Giant Loss, looks like that Patsies don't have to worry about that this year since 1/2 the team is gone.


Two words...

WIDE RIGHT!!!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

CorkyMuldoon said:


> Two words...
> 
> WIDE RIGHT!!!


!rolling


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

CorkyMuldoon said:


> Two words...
> 
> WIDE RIGHT!!!


powned :lol: :lol:


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Nick said:


> I disagree.
> 
> I'm not a Pats fan, but personally, I am saddened when an athlete on any team is
> seriously injured. It's a sad day when we take pleasure in the suffering of others.


Not being sad over something is not the same thing as taking joy in something. Wake up man. I said I did not wish him ill will but I am a Colts fan and am not saddened by the news. Never did I say I was taking pleasure in Brady's injury. Thanks for trying to put words in my mouth though.


----------



## CorkyMuldoon (Oct 6, 2006)

It's official, BTW. Belichik just announced during his 3:00 PM presser that Tom Terrific is being placed on injured reserve (IR).

Tom's season, which lasted all of 15 snaps, is over.

Should be interesting for we Patriots fans this year.


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

CorkyMuldoon said:


> It's official, BTW. Belichik just announced during his 3:00 PM presser that Tom Terrific is being placed on injured reserve (IR).
> 
> Tom's season, which lasted all of 15 snaps, is over.
> 
> Should be interesting for we Patriots fans this year.


Yep.

http://blogs.nfl.com/category/news/


----------



## GP_23 (Sep 13, 2007)

Thank god I didn't draft him with any of my early picks!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

jodyguercio said:


> Did I miss a Super Bowl or something? Didnt your Bills do the same thing. Ya cant just blame whoever your scrub kicker was either.


Well the Bills didn't got 18-0, and have the world bowing to them. And they weren't my Bills



> powned


Yeah whatever  Speak English why don't ya!



> Two words...
> 
> WIDE RIGHT!!!


That was one of my fondest sports memories. I hated Jim Kelly and the Bills, I still get a feeling of satisfaction every time I see that kick attempt. That was awesome! favorite play of all time was the Music City Miracle though. As the Titans were my favorite team and I hated the Bills and that bumbling idiot of a coach Wade Philips. As the Titans started to lose their players that made up the team that year I lost interest, and as more changes were made to the Bills the more I considered becoming a fan, when JP Loserman was ousted as starting QB last year that's when I became a Bills fan for the second time in my life (first time was the season after Kelly gave up), after despising the team for longer than I can remember. So anything negative said or any mocking about the Bills of the '90s means nothing to me, and I will more than likely agree. So Tcusta you can stop your laughing because you're not getting to me. Pretty sad that you have to get your jollies off over something that happened 18 years ago to compensate for the loss of your golden boy quarterback.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> So Tcusta you can stop your laughing because you're not getting to me.


Um, I wasn't trying to "get to you," so I'm glad I wasn't. I thought it was ironically funny is all, so I expressed my feelings by using a "rolling on the floor" smiley. Ha ha. Funny. !rolling Don't take everything so personally, Steve.



Steve Mehs said:


> Pretty sad that you have to get your jollies off over something that happened 18 years ago to compensate for the loss of your golden boy quarterback.


Who's getting their jollies off here? 



> Steve Mehs said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet!
> ...


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> Who's getting their jollies off here?


You are. That's pretty obvious. Still suffering over the 18-Opps season, and now the loss of wonder boy, so you have to bring up post irrelevant events to boost your own ego to reaffirm confidence in your team.


----------



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

A guy in our fantasy league has Brady and Young as a backup. Hmm need to check the schedule to see when I play against him! :lol:


----------



## tknopf (Sep 12, 2004)

smiddy said:


> The Germans have a word for this: schaddenfrued (sorry, I may be spelling it wrong).
> 
> :nono2: :eek2: :nono:


Hmmm, I wonder if he will make it on the Patriot's injury report now???:lol:


----------



## Steviek (Jun 19, 2008)

tknopf said:


> Hmmm, I wonder if he will make it on the Patriot's injury report now???:lol:


Nah, I figure Belicheat will now show Brady as healthy.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> you have to bring up post irrelevant events to boost your own ego to reaffirm confidence in your team.


Hmm, seems you're wrong again, Steve. Check the facts. _Someone else_ made a joke. I laughed at it since it was funny. What's your deal dude?


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> 18 Wins and 1 Giant Loss





CorkyMuldoon said:


> Two words...
> 
> WIDE RIGHT!!!


Glad I'm a GIANT fan sorry guys


----------



## CorkyMuldoon (Oct 6, 2006)

Yeah, Steve - this is all in fun.

I'm sorry that Tom Terrific is out for the season, but it's not the end of the world. After all, R/L takes priority.

We'll see if the Pats can effectively circle the wagons this year. People have been wondering who was more valuable to the franchise - Tom Terrific or Belichik. I guess we're going to find out with certainty.

I also find consolation in knowing it's finally football season!


----------



## CorkyMuldoon (Oct 6, 2006)

Mustang Dave said:


> A guy in our fantasy league has Brady and Young as a backup. Hmm need to check the schedule to see when I play against him! :lol:


Wow. Talk about a double whammy!!!


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

Both Brady and Moss went in the first round of my FFL league. Both owners are hating life right now.


----------

